# Errore di compilazione di dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao a tutti.

Sto cercando di installare la nuova versione di Inkscape, che con le USE che ho impostato comporta:

```
candacer canduc # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv inkscape

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/xv-3.10a-r12  USE="jpeg png -tiff" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.6  USE="X -doc -examples -scanner -tk" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.14  USE="threads -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.14  USE="threads -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/reportlab-2.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/skencil-0.6.17  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-6.8  USE="threads -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.36  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/libnet-1.20  USE="-sasl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.20  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.53  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.56  USE="unicode" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.003  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.003  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.003  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.003  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.805  USE="ssl" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.44  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libxml-perl-0.08  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-RegExp-0.03-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-DOM-1.44  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Parse-Yapp-1.05-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-XQL-0.68  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.13-r2  USE="nls -doc -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/pstoedit-3.42  USE="-emf -plotutils" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.34  USE="jpeg png truetype xpm -fontconfig" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4  USE="X gd gtk jpeg xml -debug -doc -expat" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.72.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.1.09-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2-r2  USE="-debug -lapack" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtkglarea-1.99.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.3.12 [1.2.4] USE="X svg* -debug% -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb% (-png%*)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.2.6  USE="-examples -numeric" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.10.3  USE="opengl -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/dia-0.95.1  USE="gnome png python zlib -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.31 [1.3.25] USE="perl python -doc -guile -java -lua% -mono% -ocaml% -php -pike% -ruby -tcl -tk" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.15  USE="jpeg python zlib -tiff" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.45  USE="gnome inkjar lcms mmx plugin spell -bonobo -boost -debug -doc" 0 kB

```

Il problema è che mi si inchioda quando deve installare dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 dicendomi:

```
i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fPIC -DXML_NS=1 -DXML_DTD=1 -DBYTEORDER=1234 -DXML_CONTEXT_BYTES=1024 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -Iextensions/expat/lib -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c extensions/pyexpat.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/pyexpat.o

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  pyxml-0.8.4.ebuild, line 33:   Called distutils_src_compile

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Ho cercato nel forum, ma non ho trovato soluzioni, se non fare un aggiornamento di tutto il sistema per poi scoprire che magicamente la compilazione va a buon fine.

Idee alternative?

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai cambiato CHOST?

prova ricompilando libtool, comunque

```
emerge --oneshot libtool
```

----------

## canduc17

No, non ho cambiato CHOST.

Ho riemerso sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22,ma mi dà lo stesso errore di prima...

----------

## Onip

non usare ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecato e può fare dei danni.

piuttosto usa /etc/portage/package.keywords. Link  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> No, non ho cambiato CHOST.
> 
> Ho riemerso sys-devel/libtool-1.5.22,ma mi dà lo stesso errore di prima...

 

questo 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 che ti dice ?

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

Ho inserito inkscape in package.keywords...

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> candacer canduc # gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

come mai hai i686??? e non 

```
i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

 hai modificato qualcosa ???

prova a verificare se 

```
dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4
```

 vuol essere compilato con la versione 3 di gcc.

ciauz

----------

## canduc17

Non so come si fa a verificare con che compilatore deve essere compilato un pacchetto...

Io non ho modificato niente di niente...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Io non ho modificato niente di niente...

 

eppure hai un bel casino, nel tuo sistema.

verifica che CHOST (make.conf) sia impostato a i686-ecc... e non i386

e poi, rimedio drastico: emerge -e gcc

----------

## canduc17

Decidetevi:

crisandbea dice che devo avere i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc;

.:chrome:. dice che devo avere  i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc.

Prima di tutto qual'è la differenza?

Il mio sistema ha sempre compilato tutto da dio...

Il mio make.conf è (ed è sempre stato):

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="inkjar lcms plugin musepack musicbrainz glut cddb dvb flac ggi libcaca matroska nsplugin samba speex svg svga vcd win32codecs wxwindows cdda corba daap httpd...."

#RSYNC e MIRRORS

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Localizzazione di KDE e OpenOffice

LINGUAS="it en"

# Per Xorg

VIDEO_CARDS="s3 savage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

# Per scheda audio

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

#ALSA_TOOLS="via82xx"

```

Voglio capirci un po'di più prima di sbragare la mia macchina!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto qual'è la differenza?

 

praticamente nessuna. solo nei nomi dei link simbolici

se nel make.conf hai impostato CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu", è formalmente più corretto e mantienilo così

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Il mio sistema ha sempre compilato tutto da dio...

 

eppure quell'incoerenza nei nomi degli eseguibili di libtool non deve esserci

hai provato con emerge -e gcc?

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Decidetevi:
> 
> crisandbea dice che devo avere i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc;
> 
> Prima di tutto qual'è la differenza?
> ...

 

come dice "chrome" , non vi sono differenze, io ti ho consigliato questa

```
i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
```

 solo perchè nell'errore da te riportato vi è scritto questo 

```
i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fPIC -DXML_NS=1 -DXML_DTD=1 -DBYTEORDER=1234 -DXML_CONTEXT_BYTES=1024 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -Iextensions/expat/lib -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c extensions/pyexpat.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/pyexpat.o

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1 
```

comunque hai dato o meno 

```
emerge -e gcc
```

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> non vi sono differenze, io ti ho consigliato questa
> 
> ```
> i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc
> ```
> ...

 

appunto per quello, io avrei detto di cambiarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto:

```
emerge -e gcc
```

e dopo ore di compilazione sono da capo:

```
candacer canduc # emerge -v inkscape  

.....

.....

.....

building '_xmlplus.parsers.pyexpat' extension

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/expat

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/expat/lib

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fPIC -DXML_NS=1 -DXML_DTD=1 -DBYTEORDER=1234 -DXML_CONTEXT_BYTES=1024 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -Iextensions/expat/lib -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c extensions/pyexpat.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/pyexpat.o

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  pyxml-0.8.4.ebuild, line 33:   Called distutils_src_compile

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma che diavolo...?!

insisti! dai un gcc-config 1 e vedi cosa succede

----------

## canduc17

Ho fatto:

```
candacer canduc # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 ...
```

Ma se provo a compilare inkscape mi dà l'errore di sempre...

----------

## unz

che versione di expat usi?

prova anche a lanciare un revdep-rebuild -X -p e vedi se si Ã¨ rotto qualcosa

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # emerge -s expat

Searching...

[ Results for search key : expat ]

*  dev-libs/expat

      Latest version available: 1.95.8

      Latest version installed: 1.95.8

      Size of files: 310 kB

      Homepage:      http://expat.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   XML parsing libraries

      License:       as-is

```

```
candacer canduc # revdep-rebuild -X -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Mi spieghi che cos'è expat e cosa mi hai fatto fare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Mi spieghi che cos'è expat e cosa mi hai fatto fare?

 

cos'è expat: http://www.google.it/search?source=ig&hl=it&q=expat&btnG=Cerca+con+Google&meta=

cosa ti ha fatto fare: # man emerge && man revdep-rebuild

va bene tutto, ma mi pare davvero eccessiva come domanda.

----------

## unz

Prova a ricompilare expat e python.

Oppure controlla che la use python sia settata in dev-libs/libxml2

EDIT:

ho notato ora l'errore del compilatore ... forse non c'entra niente la libreria pyxml, forse ci sono parti compilate con versioni diverse di chost

butta un occhio qui -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321340.html

----------

## canduc17

Sto cercando di seguire il topic indicatomi da unz, ma mi blocco subito:

```
candacer ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

candacer ~ # gcc-config 1

 * Switching native-compiler to i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]

candacer ~ # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

Poi quando dovrei dare il comando

```
root ~ # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1-mio-compilatore --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu  
```

Non riesco a trovare il file (è un file?!) 4.1-mio-compilatore...

----------

## crisandbea

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Poi quando dovrei dare il comando
> 
> ```
> root ~ # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1-mio-compilatore --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu  
> ```
> ...

 

cosa non riesci a trovare????

dando quel comando cosa ti dice???

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Leggendo la guida Changing the CHOST variable, spiegano dei controlli da fare se si cambia CHOST.

Esegui

```

grep -r i386 /etc/env.d/

```

e

```

grep -r i686 /etc/env.d/

```

Cosa ti viene restituito?

Comunque il comando fix_libtool_files.sh lo devi lanciare così:

```

fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu 

```

----------

## canduc17

Grazie mille Scen!

Ho fatto:

```
candacer ~ # fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

 * Scanning libtool files for hardcoded gcc library paths...

 *   [1/8] Scanning /lib ...

 *   [2/8] Scanning /usr/lib ...

 *   [3/8] Scanning /opt/firefox ...

 *   [4/8] Scanning /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib ...

 *   [5/8] Scanning /usr/kde/3.5/lib ...

 *   [6/8] Scanning //usr//lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib ...

 *   [7/8] Scanning /usr/local/lib ...

 *   [8/8] Scanning /usr/qt/3/lib ...

candacer ~ # env-update && source /etc/profile

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

ma comunque la compilazione di inkscape mi si inchioda allo stesso punto dandomi lo stesso errore...

Ecco cosa mi restituiscono i comandi che mi hai suggerito:

```
candacer ~ # grep -r i386 /etc/env.d/

candacer ~ # grep -r i686 /etc/env.d/

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1:PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1:ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1:LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1:MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man"

/etc/env.d/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1:INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

/etc/env.d/gcc/config:CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

/etc/env.d/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1:TARGET="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

/etc/env.d/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1:LIBPATH="/usr/lib/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1"

/etc/env.d/binutils/i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.16.1:FAKE_TARGETS="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

/etc/env.d/05gcc:PATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

/etc/env.d/05gcc:ROOTPATH="/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1"

/etc/env.d/05gcc:MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man"

/etc/env.d/05gcc:INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info"

/etc/env.d/05gcc:LDPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1"

/etc/env.d/05binutils:MANPATH=/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man

/etc/env.d/05binutils:INFOPATH=/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/info

/etc/env.d/05binutils:LDPATH=/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib
```

Il primo non restituisce nulla...possono essere d'aiuto?

----------

## Scen

Ma altri programmi ti si compilano senza problemi? Comunque il problema non è con inkscape, ma con la sua dipendenza pyxml.

Un

```

emerge --oneshot pyxml

```

dà sempre lo stesso errore?

Altrimenti,i l comando

```

ebuild /usr/portage/dev-python/pyxml/pyxml-0.8.4.ebuild compile

```

riesce a terminare la compilazione del pacchetto?

```

gcc-config -c

```

cosa ti restituisce?

----------

## canduc17

Gli altri programmi hanno sempre compilato senza dare un problema!

Con 

```
emerge --oneshot pyxml
```

 dà lo stesso errore e congli altri due ottengo:

```
candacer canduc # ebuild /usr/portage/dev-python/pyxml/pyxml-0.8.4.ebuild compile

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Checking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/pyxml-0.8.4/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

running build

running build_py

running build_ext

building '_xmlplus.parsers.pyexpat' extension

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fPIC -DXML_NS=1 -DXML_DTD=1 -DBYTEORDER=1234 -DXML_CONTEXT_BYTES=1024 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -Iextensions/expat/lib -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c extensions/pyexpat.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/pyexpat.o

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  pyxml-0.8.4.ebuild, line 33:   Called distutils_src_compile

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

candacer canduc # gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Scen

C'è questa cosa che mi inpensierisce

```

>>> Checking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> WORKDIR is up-to-date, keeping... 

```

Non è che hai le FEATURES keeptemp e keepwork attive? (i file temporanei delle compilazioni in $PORTAGE_TMPDIR non vengono eliminati).

Elimina completamente il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage/pyxml-0.8.4:

```

rm -fr /var/tmp/portage/pyxml-0.8.4

```

e riprova con

```

emerge --oneshot pyxml

```

Se si risolve, ti consiglio di rimuovere le FEATURES che ti ho nominato prima, ed eliminare completamente le directory temporanee contenute in /var/tmp/portage!

----------

## canduc17

```
candacer canduc # rm -fr /var/tmp/portage/pyxml-0.8.4

candacer canduc # emerge --oneshot pyxml

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 to /

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pyxml-0.8.4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/pyxml-0.8.4/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

running build

running build_py

creating build

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus

copying xml/ns.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus

copying xml/FtCore.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus

copying xml/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/FtNode.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Attr.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/expatbuilder.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/minicompat.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Range.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/DocumentFragment.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/NodeIterator.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Event.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/javadom.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Entity.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/NamedNodeMap.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/TreeWalker.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/CDATASection.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Document.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/DOMImplementation.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/EntityReference.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/xmlbuilder.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/minitraversal.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/ProcessingInstruction.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Notation.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/DocumentType.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/NodeFilter.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Comment.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/MessageSource.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Element.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/Text.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/domreg.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/pulldom.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/minidom.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/CharacterData.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

copying xml/dom/NodeList.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLMapElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTableColElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLIsIndexElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLBodyElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLPreElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLAnchorElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLCollection.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLBaseFontElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLBaseElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLDivElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTableCaptionElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTextAreaElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLOListElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLDOMImplementation.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLButtonElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLHtmlElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTableSectionElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLLIElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLFrameElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLHRElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTitleElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLObjectElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLLabelElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLHeadElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLFieldSetElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLStyleElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLFormElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/GenerateHtml.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLDListElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLMetaElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLDocument.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLFontElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLScriptElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLAreaElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLImageElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLOptionElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLBRElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLHeadingElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLSelectElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTableRowElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTableCellElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLIFrameElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLQuoteElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLOptGroupElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLDirectoryElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLLegendElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLParamElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLUListElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLInputElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLMenuElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLModElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLLinkElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLAppletElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLFrameSetElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLParagraphElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

copying xml/dom/html/HTMLTableElement.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/html

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/Dom2Sax.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/XHtml2HtmlPrinter.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/c14n.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/XHtmlPrinter.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/Visitor.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/Printer.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

copying xml/dom/ext/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/Sgmlop.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/Sax.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/HtmlLib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/PyExpat.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/HtmlSax.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/Sax2Lib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/Sax2.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

copying xml/dom/ext/reader/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/dom/ext/reader

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/marshal

copying xml/marshal/generic.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/marshal

copying xml/marshal/wddx.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/marshal

copying xml/marshal/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/marshal

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/unicode

copying xml/unicode/utf8_iso.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/unicode

copying xml/unicode/iso8859.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/unicode

copying xml/unicode/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/unicode

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers

copying xml/parsers/expat.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers

copying xml/parsers/sgmllib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers

copying xml/parsers/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/charconv.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/dtdparser.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/xmlutils.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/_outputters.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/catalog.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/namespace.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/xmlapp.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/xmldtd.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/xmlval.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/errors.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/xmlproc.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/xcatalog.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

copying xml/parsers/xmlproc/utils.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/parsers/xmlproc

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/writer.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/saxutils.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/handler.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/xmlreader.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/saxlib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/saxexts.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/_exceptions.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/expatreader.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

copying xml/sax/sax2exts.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_xmltoolkit.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_xmllib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_xmldc.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_pyexpat.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_htmllib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_xmlproc.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/pylibs.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_ltdriver_val.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_ltdriver.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_sgmllib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_xmlproc_val.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

copying xml/sax/drivers/drv_sgmlop.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_pyexpat.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_htmllib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_xmlproc.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_sgmlop_html.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_sgmllib.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_javasax.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

copying xml/sax/drivers2/drv_sgmlop.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/sax/drivers2

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/utils

copying xml/utils/qp_xml.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/utils

copying xml/utils/iso8601.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/utils

copying xml/utils/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/utils

copying xml/utils/characters.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/utils

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/schema

copying xml/schema/trex.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/schema

copying xml/schema/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/schema

creating build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedNodeTest.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/Util.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedAbsoluteLocationPath.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/XPathParserBase.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/Set.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/XPathGrammar.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/Context.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ExpandedNameWrapper.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedStep.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedExpr.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/Conversions.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/BuiltInExtFunctions.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/CoreFunctions.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedAxisSpecifier.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedAbbreviatedRelativeLocationPath.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/NamespaceNode.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/MessageSource.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedPredicateList.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedRelativeLocationPath.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/yappsrt.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/pyxpath.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/ParsedAbbreviatedAbsoluteLocationPath.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

copying xml/xpath/XPathParser.py -> build/lib.linux-i686-2.4/_xmlplus/xpath

running build_ext

building '_xmlplus.parsers.pyexpat' extension

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/expat

creating build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/expat/lib

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fPIC -DXML_NS=1 -DXML_DTD=1 -DBYTEORDER=1234 -DXML_CONTEXT_BYTES=1024 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -Iextensions/expat/lib -I/usr/include/python2.4 -c extensions/pyexpat.c -o build/temp.linux-i686-2.4/extensions/pyexpat.o

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

error: command 'i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc' failed with exit status 1

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  pyxml-0.8.4.ebuild, line 33:   Called distutils_src_compile

  distutils.eclass, line 38:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## Scen

Uhm... siccome la compilazione di pyxml si basa su python... hai provato a ricompilare python?

```

emerge --oneshot python

```

elimina il contenuto di /var/tmp/portage per sicurezza e riprova con pyxml!

----------

## canduc17

Bingo!

Così ha funzionato, ed ho compilato tutto senza problemi.

Ma python non l'avevo installato, anzi ha dovuto anche scaricarlo prima di emergerlo.

Come mai portage non ha gestito una dipendenza così importante?

Ho forse trovato un bug?

----------

## Scen

Naahhh, tranquillo! python fa parte del metapacchetto system, ovvero è un pacchetto essenziale di Gentoo (portage si basa su python  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Mi pare di capire che a suo tempo installasti il sistema con un CHOST=i386*, e python non l'avevi mai aggiornato/ricompilato. E se leggi la guida Changing the CHOST variable vedrai che dicono di ricompilare da subito python.

Comunque, l'importante è che hai risolto  :Cool: 

----------

## canduc17

Certo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille!

----------

